# Gypsy, punk, old timey travelers



## Tanner (Dec 1, 2010)

So i notices there are little clicks among us traveling kids, groups. ya know i don't know what group i fall into but i love traveling with all and any of these groups of kids wether it be punk, gypsy, old timey, plain old dirty kids, hippies. its all traveling, were all in the same boat. So thanks to all those kids that ive met and traveled with so far. its pretty damn cool when we can put aside trivial things like what you wear or how you travel. Oh and Manowar is the shit.


----------

